# Beeswax issues



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

It's difficult to say. You have to take into consideration availability as well as price. I usually get 20lb blocks of filtered wax for under $4/lb, but if I had to pay for shipping, it would cost more. You can check out other sources but don't burn any bridges.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We sell filtered _yellow_ 100% beeswax in various size blocks and we are right up the road from you in Owen. PM me for particulars.
Sheri


----------

